# WH came home asking about a surprise



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

that he thought I promised him. He was out of town. Pretty sure he mixed up his conversations as I didn't say I had a surprise, now did I have one for him. he suggested I just forgot I told him about it, but there was no surprise to talk about. I guess it sucks when you mix your spouse and your AP up.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh geez.... Guess he got another surprise. 
Maybe surprise him with papers... 
Ugh, not funny.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

fooled1 said:


> that he thought I promised him. He was out of town. Pretty sure he mixed up his conversations as I didn't say I had a surprise, now did I have one for him. he suggested I just forgot I told him about it, but there was no surprise to talk about. I guess it sucks when you mix your spouse and your AP up.


Well, or he dreamt it.

Had a colleague at work who was convinced someone had promised to do something that was physically impossible. 

She claimed the production director had told her the magazine was going to be published with 63 pages.

After arguing about it for a while she suddenly blurted out: "Oh, s**t! I just realised something! That didn't really happen! It was a dream I had last night!"


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Based on the other odd stuff happening in your electronic world, it sounds as though he's got his wires crossed.


----------



## fooled1 (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not uncommon for him to confuse the participants of conversations in his memory (or lack there of). I can't even count how many times he has come home to continue a conversation with me that he has had with his female boss, thinking that he was talking to me earlier. 

He has never mistaken a dream for an actual event as far as I am aware - though I suppose it could be what happened. He usually says his dreams are pretty dream-like or he doesn't remember them at all.


----------

